# Pigeon was hit by a car, what do I do?



## alli(e)son (Sep 18, 2010)

There's so many of these posts. :/
Sorry to add another one, especially a post that's so long, but please help. I found a pigeon dragging her broken leg across the street where she'd apparently been hit by a car, judging by the feathers scattered over the road. I'd hate to take her to be euthanized after she was so determined to live.

She was panting so I gave her water and she seems to have calmed down. I read somewhere that birds who pant are either dehydrated or in a lot of pain, so if she's not panting now, *does that mean she's not in pain?* She won't eat; I've tried feeding her bread crumbs and saltine cracker crumbs. I'm afraid to force feed her, even peas or corn: *Do pigeons bite?* I don't want to catch anything.

My last question. *What should I do for her broken leg, if anything?* Again, I'd really rather avoid being bitten.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

alli(e)son said:


> There's so many of these posts. :/
> Sorry to add another one, especially a post that's so long, but please help. I found a pigeon dragging her broken leg across the street where she'd apparently been hit by a car, judging by the feathers scattered over the road. I'd hate to take her to be euthanized after she was so determined to live.
> 
> She was panting so I gave her water and she seems to have calmed down. I read somewhere that birds who pant are either dehydrated or in a lot of pain, so if she's not panting now, *does that mean she's not in pain?* She won't eat; I've tried feeding her bread crumbs and saltine cracker crumbs. I'm afraid to force feed her, even peas or corn: *Do pigeons bite?* I don't want to catch anything.
> ...


Pigeons do not bite. They may peck at you if they are distressed or feel threatened, but I've never had one peck hard enough to hurt. Even if the pigeon did bite or peck you, they do not carry any diseases that are communicable to humans.

You did the right thing rescuing this bird. Continue to provide water, and some wild bird seed is a better option than bread/crackers. I'm sure someone on this forum will be on shortly to provide assistance with caring for the bird.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi. 

As Ptras said, pigeons dont really "bite". Their beaks are (relatively) soft. They might 'peck' at you, although quite honestly....usually when you hold them, they acquiesce and just hope things will turn out OK. Take a fine-tip pen and tap the point with some force against your hand...that is the worst a pigeon can do with his beak !

No diseases can be transmitted to humans or mammals. Just be sure, as with any other feral animal one may rescue, you wash your hands and change any clothing in contact after handling. And keep it in a separate room from other pets or animals.

You have done well so far.

It IS VERY GOOD that she is no longer panting....VERY good. Do you have her in a box or carrier or some sort of enclosure ?

You will need to do a few things:

1) Pick her up and examine her...see if she's still bleeding or if there is any exposed bone or such. I would flush any bloodied area with lukewarm water (under the faucet is OK) and pat dry with a towel. Take a pic of the injury and post it here, please.

2) Give her a soft and warm and quiet place to settle down. A folded towel in a cardboard box will do just fine. I you have a pet carrier or cage, even better.
Warmth, Warmth, warmth. She needs to be in a room where the ambient temp. is 80 degrees F or higher. if that's not feasible....do you have a heating pad ? Set it on 'low' and place it under one layer of towel in her enclosure.

3) Food...no need to really push the food now. As Ptras aid, just get some seed and leave it available to her....she may or may not eat it. if not, you can go to the pea-and-corn-popping method tomorrow sometime. It's quite easy.

4) In handling her, you may have to be firm but gentle. She may try to "wing slap" you and get away. Sometimes wrapping her in a towel like a 'burrito' with her head sticking out one end and feet the other, is a good way to handle the pigeon.

5) Watch for 'red flags':

Heavy and laboured breathing.....squinting or closed eyes often..... feathers fluffed/puffed up most of the time...lethargy.

Where are you located in arizona? We may be able to suggest a vet, rescue center, or even another Forum member (we have several members in arizona...also..the Urban Wildlife Society....) in your area. The preference would be to get a broken/injured leg to a professional or experienced rescuer. Barring that...there are other alternatives.

Thanks so much for caring !!!!


----------



## alli(e)son (Sep 18, 2010)

Ok, thank you so much!

It doesn't look like any skin has been broken. I don't see any blood or exposed bones. She did lose quite a few feathers on her back (above her tail, near her left wing) but there's no completely exposed spots.

I shredded some newspaper and have her lying down in the plastic bottom of an old ferret cage. She's quite lively today; she jumped out so I'm going to need to find something with higher walls or a lid, obviously. And she's outside in the shade. So, the temperature will stay above 80.

As for nutrition, she's drinking water regularly and she ate some bird seed I found from when I had a budgie. But not a lot of it.

She slept a long time last night and well after the sun rose but she doesn't seem to be doing much napping today. Like I said, she's very lively.

I'm by 19th Avenue and Union Hills Road. 

The only bird rescue I know of is Adobe Mountain Wildlife Rescue and they most certainly won't take a pigeon, so any assistance would be much appreciated. Her leg is laying completely limp.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

OK. Not a bad report at all.

When you say 'she's outside in the shade"...do you mean, outside as in outdoors, free ? Or outdoors in the ferret cage ?

Do not let her out free, because she may decide to fly away and then that'll be that. Outside is fine, just make sure she's in a secure enclosure. Just because a pigeon's leg is broken doesn't mean they cannot fly away. True, it's hard for them to get the initial boost off the ground, but she will figure it out eventually....probably sooner rather than later.


OK, so we know the state and the neighborhood...but...what town/city ????

You can try going here and looking at the section entitled Matilda's List - which has a breakdown of pigeon-friendly caregivers by region/state:

www.pigeonangels.com

Lively is very good. Having eaten something is very good too. When you pick her up and feel her chest/breast area, does she feel thin/skinny (i.e. is her keelbone/breastbone sticking out sharply) ?

I agree with you.....so far your supportive care has been fantastic...but something needs to be done w/ that leg hopefully w/ the assistance of someone who knows how to treat those things...

Hopefully we can get someone very soon...hang in there and keep up the good work.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Allie...

Thank you for rescuing the pigeon!!

More toward your part of Phoenix is Fallen Feathers, run by Jody Kieran. While she is in Peoria, she might be able to help.

She lives at 9532 W. Cielo Grande - Peoria 85383. 

Home phone: 623-566-0155
Cell: 623-533-2348

www.fallenfeathers.org
[email protected]

Jody helped some of out when we did some rescue work in Glendale. 

Hope this information will help. Would help to contact her and see if she can a) help or b) know someone closer to you.

Here are a couple of Vets:

Palm Glen 
Dr. Tracey Ritzman
43rd Ave & Northern
602-841-1200

Valley West Animal Hosp
Dr. Amy Crommer
35th & Northern
602-841-0727

Emergency clinic
Dr. Eric Roberts (Avian Vet)
Cactus & 41st
(don't have phone #)

I hope this information can help. I have had these Vet names for awhile and don't know if they are still valid...but worth a try.

Let me know if some are no longer around and I will delete.

Sending ALL THE BEST

Shi


----------



## alli(e)son (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your help! I have great news!

Jody, from Fallen Feathers, put me in touch with a nice woman named Jeanie who lives nearby. Jeanie has confirmed that the pigeon was in fact not a she, but an adolescent male bird. She says that splinting his leg will be no problem (he broke it in a "good place") and he will be released with other pigeons once he is better at Camp Verde.


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

Nice to hear the good news.Good save.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Congrats on your first save and rescue, Allie !

....be aware, however....that the word will be out in the Feral Pigeon world now. So don't be surprised if this becomes something which happens with increasing regularity ! 

Thanks for caring and helping your lil' pal !!!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I am soooooooo GLAD, Alli!!! What GREAT NEWS!! 

Jody is really terrific! I'm sure she doesn't remember me as I only met her briefly, but I have her card and was very impressed with her rehabbing!

Thanks so much for letting us know!

Does Jeanie do rehabbing? Does she give out her number?

If so, could you PM me and I can add her to my resource list!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------

